# Music you haven't listened to in a while...JOY



## Firefly (17 Dec 2010)

OK Computer


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2010)

Yep. Great one. Prefer The Bends though.

Been listening to all of Killing Joke's back catalogue for the last few months - fantastic, most of it.

There's only so long I can leave Bowie and Zeppelin stuff to one side so will be giving that a blast soon too.

Might give The Pumpkin's Mellon Collie some space too - essential listening if you don't have it!


----------



## Firefly (17 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> Yep. Great one. Prefer The Bends though.
> 
> Been listening to all of Killing Joke's back catalogue for the last few months - fantastic, most of it.
> 
> ...



Have The Bends, The Pumpkins and Bowie on the iPod so all I need is some TIME! Add The Cure to that too....sounds like a Fab 50 Stickie!!


----------



## Mpsox (17 Dec 2010)

Van Morrison, hadn't listened to him in ages until I put a live album on, great relaxing music for driving in the snow


----------



## Deiseblue (17 Dec 2010)

Listening to Oil City Confidential - a recently released remastered compilation of Dr. Feelgoods best tracks , music to invade Poland by !

Also listening to Little Feat , Long Distance Love must be one of the greatest lost love songs ever.


----------



## Niall M (17 Dec 2010)

Aimee Mann, must dig that album out!


----------



## Shawady (17 Dec 2010)

The Stone Roses breakthrough album in 1989.


----------



## becky (17 Dec 2010)

Funny I actually found a tape of Aimme Mann about 2 months ago when I was on holidays and doing a clear out.  I have a stereo system with a tape deck and it was great to listen to again.  At at the time this system was tiny and I was one of the first to buy one.  It's about 12 inches in height, 6 inches wide and depth is about 8 inches.  So it the space of 10 years my old stereo is massive and tapes are almost no more.

Like ok computer but much prefer the bends.


----------



## Newbie! (17 Dec 2010)

The Stunning-Tightrope
Crash Test dummies -God shuffled his feet (suprisingly good album)
Sinead O'Connor - I do not want what I have not got.


----------



## Complainer (17 Dec 2010)

Spanish Eyes - U2
Teenage Kicks - Undertones
Ellis Unit One - Steve Earle
Jessica - Allman Brothers
Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs

So much music and so little time


----------



## Purple (18 Dec 2010)

Marc Cohn - Marc Cohn (Walking in Memphis etc.)
Bruce Springsteen - Tunnel of Love

Listened to both recently for the first time in ages and they are both fantastic albums.


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Dec 2010)

New Model Army - No Rest for the Wicked - man, I love that album. Listened to it on my walk to work last week - super!


----------



## Caveat (20 Dec 2010)

Love: _Foreverchanges_

(Can't ever leave that for too long)

Talking Heads: _Fear of Music_.

Roxy Music: _Country Life_.

*All completely brilliant. *


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> Love: _Foreverchanges_
> 
> (Can't ever leave that for too long)
> 
> ...



Most of that was before my time.


----------



## Caveat (20 Dec 2010)

*And *mine you narrow minded cheeky philistine!!


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> *And *mine you narrow minded cheeky philistine!!



Yea, so you say but I'm not convinced...


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Dec 2010)

Don't be fooled by Caveat


----------



## Complainer (20 Dec 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> New Model Army - No Rest for the Wicked - man, I love that album. Listened to it on my walk to work last week - super!



Great choice - A good friend travelled back from Oz for their 30th anniversary gigs at Whelans last month!


----------



## dockingtrade (20 Dec 2010)

actung baby - u2
the bends - radiohead
ten - pearl jam
ziggy & hunky dory - bowie

i really enjoy hearing these the rare chance i get.


----------



## salaried (21 Dec 2010)

The Undertones, You,ve got my number, Follows you around all day after one listen. Recently listened to some of Japans stuff, brought back a lot of memories , Especially Ghost,s.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Dec 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Van Morrison, hadn't listened to him in ages until I put a live album on, great relaxing music for driving in the snow


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0hRzEihsR4


----------



## zztop (21 Dec 2010)

Bought Don Henleys hits on the spur of the moment.
Excellent(mostly)


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Dec 2010)

Revolver and Sgt Pepper this morning - two classics


----------



## michaelm (21 Dec 2010)

Just watching the snow fall and listening to Under The Milky Way.


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> Revolver and Sgt Pepper this morning - two classics



Why aren't you at work!


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Dec 2010)

I am at work! See my "location"
LOL!


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Dec 2010)

The Blues Brothers soundtrack this morning - yet another great album!


----------



## Complainer (13 Nov 2011)

Just came across this thread while searching today, and thought it might merit resurrection. Here's a track from my formative years in The Afro (aka Sides) that was resurrected at the Olympia on Friday night;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqM6Judf-GU


----------



## RMCF (13 Nov 2011)

I used to listen to The The 'Infected' and 'Soulmining' practically on repeat going back about a decade or so. Then just maybe once a year or so. 

Listened to them about a month ago in the car and was really struck with just how good these albums are. Matt Johnson was a genius, and these are by far his best works. 

If you have never heard these CDs, go out and buy them now. You can pick them up for peanuts.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (14 Nov 2011)

Watching the film the other night "The Boat that Rocked". The Rolling Stones greatest hits has been dusted and ready to go.


----------



## Pique318 (15 Nov 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU

Album wise - Wish You Were Here by Floyd and Metallica's Black Album.

Great call on Melon Collie, btw. Listening to Tonight Tonight on Youtube now !

Actually I just thought of a couple more:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54H3EUAzpVg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DzkIWN9qKU


----------



## micmclo (15 Nov 2011)

If you're a fan of the West Wing you know these two, that's where I heard them
New York Minute, Don Henley
Brothers in Arms, Dire Straits

Now for a realy old one, my parents use to play this on Sunday drives, I forgot all about it until I stumbled across it on youtube one day
What an incredible voice
I remember you, Slim Whitman


----------



## horusd (16 Nov 2011)

My favourite disco bunny song of all time. Total energy buzz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1X6qXkLjYE

Annie Lennox Little Bird, great song and vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjbNLVQ_Iwk

Betty Davis eyes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8&ob=av3n


----------



## The_Banker (23 Nov 2011)

Town to Town - Microdisney

Only Cork people of a certain age will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Firefly (23 Nov 2011)

The_Banker said:


> Town to Town - Microdisney
> 
> Only Cork people of a certain age will know what I am talking about.



Younger than you so feen


----------



## Pique318 (24 Nov 2011)

8 and a half mins of brilliance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syX43t_ZeM4&feature=related


----------



## micmclo (9 Jan 2012)

Watched Tinker Tailer Soldier Spy 

I don't understand the lyrics to this Julio Inglesias song but love it

Le Mer


----------



## Vanilla (9 Jan 2012)

I haven't heard my Michael Buble cd in a while and would love to listen to it if only my husband would admit where he has hidden it...


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Jan 2012)

Prompted by Levon Helm's masterly " Dirt Farmer " I dragged out the Band's box set which I hadn't listened to for some time all the way through.

How magnificent they were in their pomp.


----------



## Firefly (9 Jan 2012)

Did a serious cook-a-thon last night after buying nearly half of Aldi and had David Bowe on the go...bliss (the poor kids)


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jan 2012)

What Bowie were you listening to? I love live at the BBC from around 1969 or so - has to be one of his best. Cygnet Committee. Memories of a free festival. Five years.


----------



## MeathCommute (16 Jan 2012)

Giving Bowie "Beauty And The Beast" a blast right now


----------



## Firefly (16 Jan 2012)

elefantfresh said:


> What Bowie were you listening to? I love live at the BBC from around 1969 or so - has to be one of his best. Cygnet Committee. Memories of a free festival. Five years.


 
Greatest Hits


----------



## Firefly (20 Jan 2012)

"One Vision" by Queen followed by "You Know My Name" by Chris Cornell (From James Bond Casino Royale). Both up load.


----------



## Deiseblue (24 Jan 2012)

elefantfresh said:


> What Bowie were you listening to? I love live at the BBC from around 1969 or so - has to be one of his best. Cygnet Committee. Memories of a free festival. Five years.



As there seems to be a number of fans of the Thin White Duke posting here I thought I'd point them in the direction of an Uncut David Bowie App at a special rate of €3.99.
it is beautifully presented with interviews & photos going back to the 60's , it also includes listings & critiques of all albums & you can listen to the 30 best songs selected by various musos.
Apart from being an avid reader I have no connection with the magazine !


----------



## bazermc (24 Jan 2012)

Oasis Definitely maybe - what a fantastic album.  I think there they were at their best then.

Slightly off topic, but the new Noel Gallagher album is pretty good and worth buying!


----------



## micmclo (12 Mar 2012)

First album I ever owned was Moasley Shoals by Ocean Colour Scene

Was messing around on youtube and stumbled across them, hadn't listened to them in over a decade

Love it
The Riverboat song
The day we caught the train


----------



## Vanilla (12 Mar 2012)

Tom Waits: Grapefruit moon, Martha, I hope I don't fall in love with you...


----------



## Firefly (13 Mar 2012)

James Taylor: Fire & Rain


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Mar 2012)

Pistols again this morning on the drive in - punk rock at its very best


----------



## Complainer (16 Mar 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Tom Waits: Grapefruit moon, Martha, I hope I don't fall in love with you...





elefantfresh said:


> Pistols again this morning on the drive in - punk rock at its very best



Excellent taste all round


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Mar 2012)

This morning - If you want blood, you've got it
Very easy to forget what a good rock band AC/DC are


----------

